# Where To Next



## Rellik (17/7/14)

Ok so I'm very new at the Vaping thing, but getting very excited about all the options out there. Started small on an EVOD, but I'm already looking at upgrading.
So what do I upgrade next?
Do I get a VV battery first or maybe get an Aerotank (Mini ??)
I'm not close to building coils etc, so will have to live with off the shelf options for now...
Any advise would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Riaz (17/7/14)

hi @Henk Burnett and welcome to the forum

i would suggest you get a VV battery yes- maybe check out a MVP or a Cana if you can manage to get that.

reason im suggesting this type of battery/ mod is because you can use it well through your vaping journey.

the evod is an excellent tank, and will even run well on the VV battery

maybe start there, and then at a later stage upgrade to the Aerotank- which is also a good tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/14)

Like you said, there is sooo many options out there. A VV bat is the way to go. I personally would suggest you go for a MVP, it is a grate vv and vw bat that will last you a couple of days before needing to charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/7/14)

once again... let me be that little voice in the back of your mind going...

MVP, MVP, MVP for the win 

You will love it and like Riaz said the mighty little Evod does go great on the MVP too, but the Aerotank and the Mini Protank 3 are also great little tanks for backup 

Again... MMMMMMMMMVVVVVVVVVVPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ricgt (17/7/14)

Like everyone says, MVP with a Kanger tank (stick to the mini ones that way you can slap it on your EVOD battery when you are on the move) is a good next step.

It will keep you going for a couple of weeks before the itch for new gear starts again…


----------



## Rellik (20/7/14)

Thanks guys. So I read between the lines that I need to get an MVP 
Aaaannnddd I got one yesterday. Yay me!
Works like da bomb with my Evod tanks, but the iTaste iClear tank gives a burning taste very quickly.
I have to run the iClear on a much lower power than the EVOD tank. Is that normal ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Henk Burnett said:


> Thanks guys. So I read between the lines that I need to get an MVP
> Aaaannnddd I got one yesterday. Yay me!
> Works like da bomb with my Evod tanks, but the iTaste iClear tank gives a burning taste very quickly.
> I have to run the iClear on a much lower power than the EVOD tank. Is that normal ?


Throw away that iTaste tank imo, not many around here come right with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> Throw away that iTaste tank imo, not many around here come right with them.


 
Agree 1,000% that tank is a heap of manure!


----------



## Mike (20/7/14)

I'm gonna go against the consensus here. The MVP is really pricey for what you get. I'd say get a DNA30 clone. You'll pay R1300 in total which is a whole R500 more, but you'll get a device that's far more future proof. It has double the power at its disposal AND you can change the battery if it ages too much. Pair that with an Aerotank 2 or similar and you'll have a great vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Mike said:


> I'm gonna go against the consensus here. The MVP is really pricey for what you get. I'd say get a DNA30 clone. You'll pay R1300 in total which is a whole R500 more, but you'll get a device that's far more future proof. It has double the power at its disposal AND you can change the battery if it ages too much. Pair that with an Aerotank 2 or similar and you'll have a great vape!


That does not really address the question imo.


----------



## Mike (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> That does not really address the question imo.


 
You are correct. I was sharing my opinion on his comment of getting a MVP. I also mentioned another upgrade he could make along with that. I don't really understand what your comment is getting at though.


----------



## Sir Vape (20/7/14)

MVP ROCKS!!!

Get a Kangertech Aero or Protank and you have an awesome little setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------

